# Central and North American footy Tips from "Kings of Odds"



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 12, 2014)

*Tip Released for Today (Sunday) at Kings Of Odds,*
*By Mauro Santangelo, Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » Costa Rica » Primera Division » Limon - Santos DG                                  
Bet type: 1X2
*Limon 2.50*, at Bet365 (22:30 CET)

_Good luck! 

------------------------_

_Only 2 more days left from the "all tips free for all" introduction
period of our service.
Membership payment info will be posted from 13 January (tomorrow) 
on our " Membership" webpage. _

_There are still a few openings for good and serious tipsters_
_who would like to join our Team. Inquiries through our_
_"Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 18, 2014)

*Tip Released for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds,
By " Svelgar " , Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » Mexico » Primera Division » Pachuca - Club Tijuana
Bet type: Asian Handicap
*Tijuana +0.25 1.90*, at Pinnacle (2:00 CET, 19 Jan)   

_Good luck!_ 

======================

Today 12 premium tips from 5 handicappers were released until now.
The above  tip is one of the 2 tips given out free, which were randomly 
chosen from all our premium tips.

_Membership info is posted on our "Membership" webpage.  
There is still place for 3-4 good and serious tipsters in 
our Tipster Team. Contact through our "Contact" webpage._


----------

